# How Old Do You Have To Be to Get Medicare?



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2017)

Just wondering what the age is for getting medicare.  My friend said 65.  I have been getting insurance offers and I am under 65.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 19, 2017)

I got it when I was 65... last year.  They start early with all the insurance offers though and you'll be bombarded for awhile.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 19, 2017)

Its 65 like ceecee said. You will get tons of offers for medicare advantage plans though.  If you go with straight medicare you might want to check out the secondary coverage offers.  I went with Humana Medicare advantage plan for my area as I can get a dental policy also.  When I finish with the major work I have to have done I will cancel the dental.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 19, 2017)

When I turned 65 they automatically sent me a Medicare card.  I then signed up with a Medicare Advantage plan.  I have been on Medicare Advantage for 18 years now.  I did have to twice change carriers when I moved, but it has worked well.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2017)

Thank you for your answers.  I have awhile to wait.


----------



## Lolly (Aug 20, 2017)

65....  Unless you have end stage renal disease and must be on dialysis.    I started getting Medicare supplement and Medicare HMO information when I was 60.


----------



## GreenSky (Aug 20, 2017)

You can "age in" to Medicare as early as 65.  If you are permanently disabled for 2+ years you can qualify along with ESRD.

Rick


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 20, 2017)

Lolly said:


> 65....  Unless you have end stage renal disease and must be on dialysis.    I started getting Medicare supplement and Medicare HMO information when I was 60.


Thank you for that.  I am living with disabilities but not that one.  I'm sorry if you have that.:love_heart:



GreenSky said:


> You can "age in" to Medicare as early as 65.  If you are permanently disabled for 2+ years you can qualify along with ESRD.
> 
> Rick


I'm not sure what your post is saying about being disabled-I have disabilities.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 20, 2017)

Here is the Medicare.gov page regarding Medicare and SSDI.

                        "We automatically enroll you in Medicare after  you get disability benefits for two years. The two parts of Medicare we  enroll you in are hospital insurance and medical insurance. 



 *Hospital insurance*  (Part A) helps pay for inpatient hospital bills and some follow-up care.  The taxes you paid while you were working financed this coverage, so it  is free. 

 *Medical insurance*  (Part B) helps pay doctors' bills, outpatient hospital care and other  medical services. You will need to pay a monthly premium for this  coverage if you want it. 
                         Most people have both parts of Medicare. If you have questions about this coverage, you can contact Medicare toll-free at                             *1-800-MEDICARE*                                                          (1-800-633-4227) to speak to a Medicare Customer Service Representative. TTY users should call                             1-877-486-2048.                         
                         [h=4]The Other Parts of Medicare[/h]                         *Medicare Advantage* (Part C)  plans are available in many areas. People with Medicare Parts A and B  can choose to receive all of their health care services through plans that are offered by private companies and approved by Medicare. For more information, we recommend you read Medicare's "_How do Medicare Advantage Plans work?_" page.
                          Everyone with Medicare also has access to *prescription drug coverage*  (Part D) that helps pay for medications doctors prescribe for  treatment. For more information on the enrollment periods for Part D, we  recommend you read Medicare's "_How to get drug coverage_" page.
                         If you need additional information about the other parts of Medicare, please read the "Who Can Get Medicare?" section of our "Medicare" booklet. 
                         [h=3]Help For Low-Income Medicare Beneficiaries[/h]                         If you get Medicare and have low-income  and few resources, your state may pay your Medicare premiums and, in  some cases, other Medicare costs for which you are normally responsible  such as deductibles and coinsurance. 
                         Only your state can decide if you qualify for  this assistance. To find out if you do, contact your state or local  welfare office or Medicaid agency. 
                         For additional information about the program, please go to the Medicare's "_Get help paying costs_" page. 
                         For more information about your benefits, refer to the following: 


 Other Payments May Affect Your Disability Benefits
Taxes And Your Benefits
                                                                                                                                                                    [h=3]Related Information[/h]                             

www.medicare.gov
Extra Help With Medicare Prescription Drug Plan Costs
                                                           [h=3]Publications[/h]                             

Disability Benefits
Medicare
What You Need To Know When You Get Social Security Disability Benefits
Other disability publications
 

 




About Us
Accessibility
FOIA
Open Government
Glossary
Privacy
Report Fraud, Waste or Abuse
Site Map
 


Benefits.gov
Disability.g


----------



## GreenSky (Aug 20, 2017)

If you are deemed permanently disabled prior to age 65 you can qualify for Medicare.  Simply go to www.socialsecurity.gov or www.medicare.gov for more information.  I have many clients under 65 that have Medicare.

If you need more help please send me a private message with your phone number.

Rick


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 22, 2017)

GreenSky said:


> If you are deemed permanently disabled prior to age 65 you can qualify for Medicare.  Simply go to www.socialsecurity.gov or www.medicare.gov for more information.  I have many clients under 65 that have Medicare.
> 
> If you need more help please send me a private message with your phone number.
> 
> Rick


Thanks.


----------

